# Fiskars X25 or X27



## texican65 (Jun 7, 2016)

Mornin'! I'm trying to decide on whether to order an X25 or the X27? I'm 5'10", 205 lbs, been swinging an old crummy 34" Ames axe/maul for 15 years, time for an upgrade. I always use a chopping block, so I prefer splitting a round about waist height....just how I've always done it. 
I initially thought I was going to go for the X25, but I'm just wondering if it might be too short? What do some of you all that have used these 2 side by side prefer? And how about the isocore 8lb. maul?

Thanks,

Dow​


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 7, 2016)

X27 all the way, and don't look back. Haven't used the IsoCore yet but Amazon has them for $60. The 36", 8lb IsoCores' overall total weight is around 10.2 lbs.


----------



## LittleLebowski (Jun 7, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> X27 all the way, and don't look back. Haven't used the IsoCore yet but Anazon has them for $60. The 36", 8lb IsoCores overall total weight is around 10.2 lbs.



I'm 5'11", 195lbs and wish I'd bought the X27 over the X25. The X25 punches hard and above its weight class but it still needs some more weight.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 7, 2016)

LittleLebowski said:


> I'm 5'11", 195lbs and wish I'd bought the X27 over the X25. The X25 punches hard and above its weight class but it still needs some more weight.


Correct. Can't go wrong with the X27 for the length and little additional weight. I'm 6'2", 220lbs and the X25 is just too short in length for me.


----------



## milkman (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm 5'10" and weigh more than you, I have the X25 and X27, if I split on a block, I prefer the X25, it seems more balanced and works better for me. I don't know about the 8 Lb Isocore, if I can't split with the X, I'll noodle it or use the hydraulic splitter, I'm too old and tired to be swing the big weight, unless it's on the end of a fork.


----------



## texican65 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey thanks a lot guys! I'd heard that the folks that like to split on a chopping block might prefer the x25 like milkman says. You other fellers still think the x27 even if I'm using a chopping block?
I went to several hardware stores and Home Depot, nobody had either axes. They did have the black handled Fiskars splitting axe, which is different I believe, not as durable?

Hey milkman, I was a door to door milkman years ago. Not many of those around these days. 

Dow


----------



## milkman (Jun 7, 2016)

I didn't deliver milk either, but I remember the wire carriers and the glass bottles of milk and the Divco route trucks.


----------



## Marshy (Jun 7, 2016)

I personally would not recommend the X25, I just don't like the length, splitting block or not. I have the Isocore maul but haven't had much of a chance to swing it. So far I like it but it's not as impressive as the X27 was when I first got it. Just doesn't have the same wow factor.


----------



## alderman (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm 6'4". Started with the X25 and used it for a couple of years. Didn't have an issue with it until I bought the X27. To me the extra length made a world of difference. I gave the X25 to my short friend and we're both happy now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

